# Android Viren & Trojaneranzahl explodiert!



## roggenbroth (17. November 2011)

@ Mods: Bitte in den News-Bereich verschieben, ich kann da komischerweise keine Themen erstellen.   Zur News:  Langsam aber sicher zeigt sich der Nachteil des offenen Android-Systems gegenüber geschlossenen Systemen wie iOS.  Laut einem Bericht des "Juniper Global Threat Center" ist die Anzahl der Android-Schadprogramme alleine seit Juli diesen Jahres um satte 472% angestiegen.   Apfeltalk - Android: Zahl der Schadprogramme steigt rasant  Erschreckend für Android-Nutzer dürfte ebenfalls die Meldung sein, dass Antivirenprogramme für Android nahezu nutzlos sind.   Studie: Kostenlose Antivirenprogramme für Android sind "nahezu wirkungslos" | Security | News | ZDNet.de  Kommentar: Wird langfristig wie bei Windows vs. MacOS aussehen, das geschlossene System hat in Sachen Sicherheit einfach klare Vorteile.   Dass Samsung nun den Markt mit billig-Smartphones flutet, wie z.B. das nun bei Aldi erhältliche abgespeckte billig-Galaxy, was sich wphö vorallem Leute kaufen werden die mit der Technik nicht so vertraut sind, dürfte zu einem weiterhin anhaltenden ansteigen der Malware bei Android führen.


----------



## Mistadon (17. November 2011)

> Erschreckend für Android-Nutzer dürfte ebenfalls die Meldung sein, dass Antivirenprogramme für Android nahezu nutzlos sind.


Stimmt nicht, lediglich die kostenlosen sind wirkungslos. Kostenpflichtige wie z.B. Kaspersky Mobile Security, was 20€ im Jahr kostet, entdecken die meisten bzw. alle.
AV-Test.org: Free Antivirus Apps for Android Are
Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder? Die kostenlosen AV Programme auf dem PC erkennen doch auch nichts, kann man auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

Ich meine Kaspersky hat mal gesagt das beim PC ein Virencanner in 80% der Fälle nutzlos sei und ich habe nur avast und die brain.exe.

Für alle die diese auch nutzen wollen kann sie hier erworben werden.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. November 2011)

Ich hatte bisher keine Android Viren. Kommt natürlich wohl auch drauf an auf was für Seiten man sich mit seinem Smartphone rumtreibt


----------



## ziggi1 (17. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder?



naja, meine Erfahrung sagt mir - dass ich  ca. 8 Jahre umsonst dafür bezahlt hab. für norton, kapersky oder sonst noch
seit ca. 2 jahre benutze ich nur mehr das hauseigene "Microsoft Security Essentials" und das tut genau so ihren dienst

Meiner Meinung ist es völlig sinnlos, für einen Antivirus Programm zu Bezahlen


achja; es ist mir schnuppe - ob die Android Viren & Trojaneranzahl explodiert!
würde nie daran denken, auf meine HTC DESIRE HD irgendwelche Bankgeschäfte oder dergleichen zu betätigen


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2011)

ziggi1 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, meine Erfahrung sagt mir - dass ich  ca. 8 Jahre umsonst dafür bezahlt hab. für norton, kapersky oder sonst noch
> seit ca. 2 jahre benutze ich nur mehr das hauseigene "Microsoft Security Essentials" und das tut genau so ihren dienst
> Meiner Meinung ist es völlig sinnlos, für einen Antivirus Programm zu Bezahlen



Genau. Ich habe auch jahrelang sinnlos für Norton bezahlt. MSE ist genau so gut, von daher kann man sich das Geld getrost sparen!


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder? Die kostenlosen AV Programme auf dem PC erkennen doch auch nichts, kann man auch nicht erwarten.




 Ich weiß ja net wo Du dieses Wissen aufgegriffen hast, aber das ist blödsinn.


----------



## roggenbroth (17. November 2011)

@ infinity:  Achja, und woher willst DU bitteschön wissen ob du schon Trojaner o.ä. auf deinem Android-Gerät hattest?  Ich verrate dir was, Trojaner machen sich in der Regel nicht bemerkbar, wenn du welche hattest konntest du es nicht merken.  Und mit "auf welchen Seiten man sich rumtreibt" hat das auch weniger zu tun. So als Gedankenstütze: Nimm einen PC, Vista ohne Service Packs, lass ihn 24 Stunden einfach nur am Netz angeschlossen laufen und mach dann mal Virenscan!  Die Frage die sich stellt ist natürlich wieso sich einer freiwillig Android antut, wo man das systembedingt unsichere OS erst noch mühsam und gegen extra Aufpreis halbwegs gegen Viren und co abschotten muss, als wäre der sehr rückständige Store und das nervige Google-Branding nicht schon genug. Android wird oder eher ist schon wie Windows, billig und für die breite, oft uninformierte Masse, daher aber auch sehr virenanfällig. Diese Entwicklung war aber vorauszusehen, beim PC hatten wir schon das gleiche.


----------



## ziggi1 (17. November 2011)

@Themenstarter

Schon mal daran gedacht das so NEWS eventuell von der Konkurrenz bzw. von diversen Virenprogramm Hersteller betrieben werden!

Okay, mag so sein - das dass Android nicht das sicherste OS ist. 

Aber bitte last euch nicht verrückt machen


----------



## zøtac (17. November 2011)

Ja, wenn ich was zu Android wissen will schau ich auf Apfeltalk nach 
Und mit nen bisschen Hirn braucht man auf Android NOCH kein Antivieren programm.


----------



## Crenshaw (17. November 2011)

Oh gleich geht hier der Fanboy Krieg los 

BTW: Mein Windows 7 Rechner (Notebook das überall surft sprich: offene Wlans und auch mal dubiosere Seiten um ein Programm zu bekommen) ist Windows aupdate aus (auch kein SP weils nur Probleme gemacht hat) und auch kein Virenscanner wegen Performance. 
Ich mach jeden Monat einen Virenscan per Boot CD und hatte jetzt seit 7 Monaten NIE einen einzigen irgendwas!


----------



## Mistadon (17. November 2011)

Mir ist bewusst dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, einen Virus zu bekommen.
Doch meine Mutter hatte vor ca. 6 Monaten einen auf einem Laptop mit Microsoft Security Essentials, und es war nicht so witzig.
Hat mich wertvolle 2h gekostet diesen blöden Virus runterzukriegen, von daher bezahle ich lieber ein bisschen was und bleibe davon verschont.
Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Berechnungen von wegen wie viel Zeit aufgewendet vs. wie viel bezahlt. Ich bin einfach gerne auf der sicheren Seite.
Zudem kriege ich meine AV Software häufig umsonst, weil ich mir hin und wieder die Computerbild kaufe und darin Gutscheine sind.


----------



## Crenshaw (17. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> ...die Computerbild kaufe...



Damit wäre das geklärt 

Spaß. Aber klar ich hatte auch mal auf meinem "richtigen" rechner nen Virus und war froh den erkannt zu haben. Da hab ich aber auch nur ne kostenlose Antivirensoftware drauf. Aber die hat bessere Wertungen also manche kostenpflichtige


----------



## D3N$0 (17. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:


> Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder? Die kostenlosen AV Programme auf dem PC erkennen doch auch nichts, kann man auch nicht erwarten.


 
Verdammt dann habe ich wohl die letzen 8 Jahre etwas falsch gemacht... 
Nur weil ein Programm kostenlos ist heißt das nicht das es schlecht, bzw nutzlos ist. In einigen Fällen sind die Kostenlosen Antivirensoftwaren sogar effizienter, und sicherer 

Baer back to topic:

War ja klar das es so kommen würde, da ja in letzter Zeit exessiv auf Android gesetzt wird von Smartphone Herstellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. November 2011)

Also ich freue mich, dass sich Android so gut verkauft. Man sieht ja weswegen.


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

Nur um mal ein paar Sachen klarzustellen:
1) Dass ein Virenscanner nichts findet bedeutet nicht zwangsweise, dass das System sauber ist. Im Zeitalter virtualisierter Rootkits kann sich Schadsoftware so tief im System einnisten, dass man dem System absolut nicht mehr trauen kann. Auch wenn man mit einem Programm die Schadsoftware erfolgreich "entfernen" kann, ist das System nach wie vor als kompromittiert anzusehen.
2) Es ist mit Windows sehr wahrscheinlich, sich einen Virus einzufangen. Das Problem dabei ist primär nicht mal Windows selber, sondern veraltete Software (Browser, PDF-Reader etc.), da die Softwareverwaltung unter Windows nach wie vor grottig ist. Abhilfe schaffen Programme wie der Secunia Personal Software Inspector.
3) Die Qualität eines Programms anhand von dessen Preis zu beurteilen, ist gelinde gesagt gewagt. Ich nutze sogar kostenlos erhältliche Betriebssysteme.
4) Smartphones infizieren sich nicht nur auf dem klassischen Weg, sondern auch über SMS. Ebenfalls dürfte ein bedeutsames Einfallstor die Installation von Apps aus nicht-offiziellen Quellen sein (beispielsweise, um kostenpflichtige Programme gratis zu installieren).

@ Topic: ich warte erstmal ab. Dass die Zahl der Viren zunimmt, sollte aber niemanden überraschen, der sich die Verkaufszahlen von Android-Handys anschaut. Auf News von der Konkurrenz vertraue ich dabei aber nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

also ich hab keine Viren auf meinem Android, und selbst wenn: mehr als Google eh schon weiß, kann der Trojaner von xy auch nicht herausfinden ^^


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> also ich hab keine Viren auf meinem Android, und selbst wenn: mehr als Google eh schon weiß, kann der Trojaner von xy auch nicht herausfinden ^^


Das Sammeln von Daten wird dem Trojaner relativ egal sein, wenn er kostenpflichtige Rufnummern anrufen, SMS-Spam verschicken und sonst eigentlich auch fast alles tun kann, was sich mit einem infizierten PC anstellen lässt - scheinbar macht es dir nichtmal was aus, dass Kriminelle ziemlich genau in Erfahrung bringen können, wo du dich aufhältst und wie dein soziales Umfeld aussieht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das Sammeln von Daten wird dem Trojaner relativ egal sein, wenn er kostenpflichtige Rufnummern anrufen, SMS-Spam verschicken und sonst eigentlich auch fast alles tun kann, was sich mit einem infizierten PC anstellen lässt - scheinbar macht es dir nichtmal was aus, dass Kriminelle ziemlich genau in Erfahrung bringen können, wo du dich aufhältst und wie dein soziales Umfeld aussieht.
> 
> MfG Jimini



naja, dafür bräuchte der Trojaner aber Berechtigungen  

und es ist mir egal, meine wichtigen privaten Dinge klär ich offline, im Reallife


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> naja, dafür bräuchte der Trojaner aber Berechtigungen
> und es ist mir egal, meine wichtigen privaten Dinge klär ich offline, im Reallife


Und woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass der Trojaner die Berechtigungen nicht hat bzw. sich nicht einfach selbst verschaffen kann?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hideout (18. November 2011)

Mit zunehmender Verbreitung eines Betriebssystems steigt auch die Anzahl der Viren die es dafür gibt. Das hat nichts mit einem "billigen" Betriebssystem zu tun oder "billiger" Sicherheit. Es lohnt sich einfach für die Virenschreiber immer nach Sicherheitslücken zu suchen, es gibt für jedes Betriebssystem Viren, egal wie gut oder teuer es ist, Windows ist nunmal sehr weit verbreitet (und Android auf dem Vormarsch) aber auch das teuerste AV Programm kann umgangen werden, wenn es sich nur genug lohnt!

Und der Unterschied von kostenpflichtiger zu kostenloser AV Software liegt in der Häufigkeit der Updates und einigen vielversprechenden Extras wie "super toller Email und WebGuard Surf Überwacher" welcher das System noch mehr verlangsamt.


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass der Trojaner die Berechtigungen nicht hat bzw. sich nicht einfach selbst verschaffen kann?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
ich denke mal Android oder SuperUser würden nachfragen  aber da mein Handy eh alle 3 Wochen gewipet wird  mach ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Glaubt hier mittlerweile jeder Troll, 'ne News schreiben zu müssen und zu dürfen?

Ich hab das schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben: man müsste statistisch mindestens mehrere hundert verschiedene Apps installieren, bis man die erste Malware erwischen würde. Und selbst gilt das nur unter der Prämisse dass sämtliche bekannten Malware-Apps noch im Market zu finden wären, aber das ist nun mal keine einzige, weil sie mit dem Bekannt werden sofort entfernt werden. 



Jimini schrieb:


> Das Sammeln von Daten wird dem Trojaner relativ egal sein, wenn er kostenpflichtige Rufnummern anrufen, SMS-Spam verschicken und sonst eigentlich auch fast alles tun kann, was sich mit einem infizierten PC anstellen lässt - scheinbar macht es dir nichtmal was aus, dass Kriminelle ziemlich genau in Erfahrung bringen können, wo du dich aufhältst und wie dein soziales Umfeld aussieht.


 
Blame the User not the System. Wenn man sich nen Taschenrechner (aufwändigere Apps werden es kaum sein, da man sie sonst gleich ohne Trojaner anbieten könnte, und auch jedesmal die Löschung fürchten müsste) runterlädt, und man nicht stutzig wird, weil er die Berechtigungen zum SMS-Versand, Telefonanrufen, Kontakte auslesen und Zugriff auf Lokalisierungsdienste fordert, dann hat man es nicht anders verdient. Würden sie die Rechte unerkannt einfordern wollen, müssten sie aus der Sandbox ausbrechen, und es schaffen, sich aus der VM irgendwie Root-Rechte zu beschaffen, und das ist, ohne physischen Zugang , nun ja, ich sag mal eher unwahrscheinlich. Jeder der sein Telefon gerootet hat, wird verstehen, was ich meine.

Jeder Desktop-PC bietet weniger Sicherheitsmechanismen. Und da bleibt die Empörung der Applefans ob der möglichen (bzw. sogar üblichen) Installation von Anwendungen aus Fremdqellen seltsamerweise immer aus.


----------



## McClaine (18. November 2011)

Doom deine Sympathiepunkte wachsen 



roggenbroth schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt ist natürlich  wieso sich einer freiwillig Android antut, wo man das systembedingt  unsichere OS erst noch mühsam und gegen extra Aufpreis halbwegs gegen  Viren und co abschotten muss, als wäre der sehr rückständige Store und  das nervige Google-Branding nicht schon genug. Android wird oder eher  ist schon wie Windows, billig und für die breite, oft uninformierte  Masse, daher aber auch sehr virenanfällig. Diese Entwicklung war aber  vorauszusehen, beim PC hatten wir schon das gleiche.



Mir stellt sich die Frage, warum so einer wie du (man könnte es auch anders Formulieren...), der so einen Hass auf Android schiebt, auf die Idee kommt, so einen Thread zu verfassen!? Sachen gibts...

Ausserdem frage ich mich, warum die Moderation diesen Bullshit an Thread nicht einfach closed und dir eine saftige Auszeit verpasst...
Ehrlich, wie kann man so einen Film schieben und auf so nen Trip sein wie du? Hat dir dein Android Phone dein Frühstücksbrötchen geklaut oder warum muss man sich (hinter dem Internet Deckmantel) so lächerlich machen?! 

Zum Thema noch kurz, obwohl diese lächerliche Thread eigentlich überhaupt keine Beachtung finden sollte, da hier nachweislich von einer voreingenommenen Person berichtet wird, diese Person ausserdem sich andauernd und auf Rüpelhafte Art und Weise äussern muss, sodass keine Diskusion zu stande kommen kann...

Android ist unsicher, Microsoft auch!? Apple ist sicher, iOs ist so geschlossen das nicht mal der Finger ins Popöchen passt!?
Oh je, das ist ja ne bomben Neuigkeit!?  Es gibt zwar verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie man sich selber schützen kann, einige wurden schon genannt, aber warum braucht man die denn, Samsung und Android sind doch eh ********, nicht war!? 

Nimm dich selbst erstmal ernst, dannach andere und respektiere andere Meinungen. Ansonsten ist das alles Sinnlos hier...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

Der gut gemeinte Rat wäre was für beide Seiten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder? Die kostenlosen AV Programme auf dem PC erkennen doch auch nichts, kann man auch nicht erwarten.


Mit Verlaub, die Aussage ist Bullshit. COMODO ist in der Standardversion kostenlos und bietet dabei mehr als dir meisten kostenpflichtigen Programme.
Hatten uns mal den Spaß gemacht, nen Keylogger zu nehmen und dann zu gucken, welche AV-Programme darauf anspringen. Von den kostenpflichtigen hatte genau 1(!) den Keylogger erkannt und COMODO ebenfalls.

Was die Android-Viren angeht, wäre die Frage, wo Sie sich die einfangen relevant. Wenn das durch Apps aus dm Blackmarket passiert kann man nur sagen, selber schuld.

Nailgun, du bist der GTA3 der Handynews


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2011)

Kenn ich nicht, aber so lange hier manche einfach nur Blödsinn schreiben, habe ich immer etwas zum richtig stellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, aber so lange hier manche einfach nur Blödsinn schreiben, habe ich immer etwas zum richtig stellen.



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## NexusEXE (19. November 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht, lediglich die kostenlosen sind wirkungslos. Kostenpflichtige wie z.B. Kaspersky Mobile Security, was 20€ im Jahr kostet, entdecken die meisten bzw. alle.
> AV-Test.org: Free Antivirus Apps for Android Are
> Ich meine, niemand installiert einen kostenlosen Virenschutz auf dem PC, oder? Die kostenlosen AV Programme auf dem PC erkennen doch auch nichts, kann man auch nicht erwarten.



Kennst du microsoft security essentials die entdeckr fast alles


----------

